# 

## Konon

,        . ,    ,    ""  .       ()         .         ,   .     :Smilie:

----------



----------

:yes:

----------


## stas

FAQ: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=15166

----------


## sema

*stas*, .   ...

----------


## Konon

:Smilie:  ,   , ,  .   - ,   ,  ,   ,   ?      .

----------


## Konon

,     ,      - ,    :
          (   ,     ,    ;     )( "  " ", 2007)

   ,  " ",   FAQ  -  .

----------


## sema

*Konon*,   .    . 
      .

----------

> .    . 
>       .


 ? :Smilie:    ,    !     ,     ,     (  ,    " ",   ,     , )

----------


## amd

**,   !    !   10  , 5 -5 .   ,   , .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Konon

amd,      ?

----------


## almira

sema,   ?



*Ĩ*



 2008-03-01



***








**


 
*1. * 

  (  )        (  )            (  )    .
      :
    ,
:  .
    ---  : ---,
: ---.
  : -.
  ()      ( ),          : -, ---, ---,  ***,  **, . , . .

*2.  
*
2.1.     10.000       (  ).
2.2.   ..      ** ,    ** .

*3.   * 

3.1.     :
-     ,   ,      (   ,     )      ;
-                   ,    ;
-     ;
-        ( )    ;
-            ,    .        ,                   ;
-          ,     .
3.2. :
-        ;
-       .

*4. * 

4.1.,     ( )  ,          ,        .               ( )         .
4.2.  ( )             .

*5.  * 

5.1.       (  ).
5.2.    (),             ,  ,    ,    .

*6. * 

6.1.     ,           .
6.2.           :
-     ;
-       ,
 (  2/3)        :
-  ,       ;
-  ,  ,
   :
-     ;
-         ;
-        ;
-     ;
-       ;
-  ,    ;
-       ;
-   ,  ,     ;
-       .

*7. * 

7.1.   ,       .         ,  ,        .
7.2.       ,       . ,    ,             .
7.3. ,      ,   ,    ,       .

*8. * 

8.1.      ,     ,      ,      ,  ,        ,     ,   ,      .
8.2.             ,     ,    .

*9. * 

9.1.   ,  ,   ,             .
9.2.     ,   ,           .           ,   .   , ,              .

*10. * 

10.1.      ,      ,   .
10.2.       .
10.3.   ,      ,                  .

     -     ,    -

----------


## komar

> 9.1.   ,  ,   ,             .


 ,   (  )         .
         (   ).
    .

----------


## almira

,   !

  -       -   

     -

----------


## stas

> .


*komar*,     1000000 ( )  ,    ,   .    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## komar

.
    "",    .

----------


## sema

> sema,   ?


     .     (2003    = 100% .

----------


## almira



----------


## almira

> .
>     "",    .


 (   30 -    ) -       () ,

----------


## komar

> 


 ?

----------


## almira

-  - 

 -

----------


## Konon

,   ,    ,  .  ,   ,              . ..   ,      .        .

----------

-,      .   14-      !!!  ,   .      ! 
       ,   .
  ""   200 .   ,     !

----------


## almira

--!

----------


## amd

> !


,   ,    .  ! , ,     .    ""  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## amd

> ,   ,    ,


   "" .   .    .      .  :Frown:

----------


## amd

> -,      .


    "   " , " " -.

----------


## Molotok76

-,    :       ,     ?

----------


## Molotok76

:      .     ?

----------


## komar

> -,    :       ,     ?


     ""

----------


## almira

> -,    ..


  -   ,  ,  ,   ...

          -  ,    

   ,     ...

----------

> :      .     ?


         .  ,    ,     ..  ..,  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Molotok76

.       .      ?

----------


## almira



----------


## amd

> 


,  ,      :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 ,     ,      :Smilie: 
  ,   ,   ""    :Smilie:

----------

> :      .     ?


     ,  -   .
      .




> .       .      ?


    .

----------


## almira

> ,     ,     
>   ,   ,   ""


...   ...

----------


## almira

> ...   ,  .


       ?

----------


## Konon

> ?


 ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------

> **
> 
> 
>  
> *1. * 
> 
>   : -.
> *  ()      ( ),          : -, ---, ---,  ***,  **, . , . .*
> 
> ...


  ?))  

   "    "     21.03.2002 N 31-    2 .3 :
"       ."             .

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## almira

> ?))  
> 
>    "    "     21.03.2002 N 31-    2 .3 :
> "       ."             .


  !  -          ,   


**  * ( )* ,      

:

     - -.  .

      .

   , .    ,    - :  ,     

    -  -    : .

   ( )     -      ,  ,  

..  ,              ()

           ,   ,           

   -

----------


## komar

"       "?
      .
-         ,  .       ,    .

,         " ".   . :Big Grin:

----------

> 


" " !  ""!

----------


## almira

,      " "

----------

:Smilie: 
    ,   :
   "":......
   "":.......
    "":.......
   "":......

 .       !

----------

> !  -          ,   
> 
> 
> **  * ( )* ,      
> 
> :
> 
>      - -.  .
> 
> ...


,   ))      ))

   ,    ( )   ...       .

1.  "       "     ,                      ?   

2.          .                ?   ,         ,        ?
 ,              ?

  ,      .

----------

> 


  :Wow:

----------

> 


 :Embarrassment:      ?))   ,   . ,   .

----------

> ?))   ,   . ,   .


  !  .       "  " :Smilie:    ,        " " :Smilie: ,          ,    ""   :Smilie:

----------

> !  .       "  "   ,        " ",          ,    ""


   )) ,             )      ?

----------

-  " ", " "  .
 "  ".
  ,    ,    4  .  ,     ! :Smilie:

----------

.4 ,     ))

               ( -)       ,         . 

 :Embarrassment:

----------

,   ,   ,    /      .    ,    .     .

----------

> ,   ,   ,    /      .    ,    .     .


     2*2))) 
           ,    -  ,         ,     (    -)  .

   )             ))  :Big Grin:  

     ,    *almira*  :Embarrassment:

----------

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,


   ))))

----------


## almira

,    ,  -...

            ...

 -  - ,

----------


## komar

> -  - ,


      .

----------


## LAW_Garant

!

   :
1)            ?(      .8 .2    .  )
         .
2)    ( )            ?
3)        .         ?
4)          ?

  !  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,  -...
> 
>             ...
> 
>  -  - ,


" " )))      *almira*       )))  :Embarrassment:

----------

> )            ?(      .8 .2    .  )
>          .


,  ! .34 .4    :
"                  .            ( ) ."
  ,   ""   :Smilie: 




> 2)    ( )            ?


.  ? ,      "" :Smilie: 




> .   **      ?


 !   !-   .        /  ,      "" :Smilie: 




> ?


 .        !

----------

,  1 ,         ?    "",  ""     .

----------


## LAW_Garant

,     :

*       .         ,       -       ,         .*

  ,          .

  ,       (          , -   ,       (   () )           ,                 ,        .
          .
,            .    ,             ()    ???? :yes:

----------


## stas

*LAW_Garant*,          ?  :Smilie:

----------


## LAW_Garant

> *LAW_Garant*,          ?



   ,               .

   ,              :
1)      (   )  ,     .
2)          .

     (     ..)     , -        (      ) -     ?

----------

...

  ,      :




> :
> -         ,  ,     ,    .
> -   .
> -       .
> 
>   :
>  ..


..       ?

----------


## almira

, , -...

,  ,

----------

::flirt::    !)) 

(,  ,  )

               .    :




> :
> -         ,  ,     ,    .
> -   .
> -       .
> 
>   :
>  ..

----------


## almira

...   !

-    ?
- .  .

 ,   -   

  -  

 .. ...



 : "  "

  ( ?)?

    ...

----------

)  ,    )          ) 

 !  )      ,       .

*almira*

     )))     ,        ?

----------

,   ,    ,      ? :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ,    ,      ?


 :Wow:        ,       ,     .

           " "          .  

   ...

----------

:Smilie:   :Smilie:       ""    :Smilie:

----------


## stas

> ,              :
> 1)      (   )  ,     .
> 2)          .


 ,          ?




> (     ..)     , -        (      ) -     ?


  - ,  ,        ?

----------


## stas

**, , .     ,     :Smilie: .

----------

> ""


      )))   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

. ,   :Smilie:

----------

*almira* 
. 

  ,   ,       ))    :Embarrassment: 





> Ĩ
> 
> 
>  .
>  2008-03-01
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> ...


*       :*

1. 
2.          .
3.    
4.     
5. 
6.             ?
7.      ,    .,  ,          .
8.

----------


## B@lex

> !   !


**,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


. :Smilie: :  !

----------


## almira

> *almira* 
> . 
> 
>   ,   ,       ))   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *       :*
> ...


,      

, ,     

      -     FAQ',      

    ( )  

  ,  ,      20 

  -

----------

> ,      
> 
> , ,     
> 
>       -     FAQ',


 .  :Embarrassment:  

          )    FAQ'  ,             .

      ,  ,      .    :

-   2 " "                          .

   ,  **        ?       ? 

              ,   ,      ?

----------


## almira

> ,     :
> 
> *       .         ,       -       ,         .*


      ?

 ?

----------


## almira

> )    FAQ'  ,             .
> 
>       ,  ,      .    :...


 -  

 -   -  

      ,    -     ,  

  -    -          (.)

     ,  -






> ,  **        ?       ? 
> 
>               ,   ,      ?





** 
(     )


  ,       



,    ,    ,         

,      ,       





, ,   ,          (    )


** 
(,        )



   ( )      









   ,      


,      ()

    ()
    (),   


** 

** 

-     
-  ,        
-       ( ),  ,           ( )
-     
-      ( )
-          
-   ()      
-       
-        ,      ()   
- ,  ,       

** 
-        
-     ,       () 
-        
-         
-       
-     
-     (,  25%   )
-      
-   (   ) ,  

** 

** 
-        
-  ( )    ( )  
-  ,  ,  
-      

** 
-    
- ,    
-    
-      ,     ,    ,       
-     

*   / * 
-    ( ) 
-   ,     ( )  
-      ,        

** 
-       ( ) ,     ,    
-       
-    
-    
-        ( ) 

** 
-         
-        
-  

** 
-   ,          ( )        
-   ,       ,      ,            
-   ,            

** 
- ( )    
- ( ),          
- ( )    /      ( )  ,       ,

----------


## LAW_Garant

> ?
> 
>  ?


.8 .2  "   8  2001 . N 129-
"       "
 :Smilie:

----------


## almira

:


> *       .         ,       -       ,         .*


 :



> ?
> 
>  ?


 :



> *.8 .2  "   8  2001 . N 129-
> "       "
> "*


      :

"                  ,       -       ,         ."

"   !" ()

  -        

   :



> *...       -       ,         .*


???

----------


## LAW_Garant

> :
>  :
> 
>  :
> 
>       :
> 
> "                  ,       -       ,         ."
> 
> ...


     .

                  ()       ()?

     ,      ()     ?

        ?

    ,      ,        !

----------


## almira

> .


 



> ()       ()?


:

 ..



> ,      ()     ?


     -  



> ?


.

   ,    .

----------


## LAW_Garant

> .


,   :

.54 .2  :

"        .             ,         -    ,         ."

  ,      .
    ,    ,      .  .

----------


## LAW_Garant

*Almira*,             ,     (         ).

           (      ).

         ?

 :Smilie: 

             ?

      .?

       ,      ?

           ?        .      ?

----------


## stas

*LAW_Garant*, -,     .
-,   .

----------

kublo_elena@mail.ru,

----------


## almira

> ,      .
>     ,    ,      .  .


 ""    ,     ,  ,    .

----------


## LAW_Garant

,     ,     :

.54 .2  :

"        .             ,         -    ,         ."


   ?       ? :Wink:

----------


## komar

> (      ).


.
       .

----------


## komar

> ,     ,     :
> .54 .2  :
> "** .             ,         -    ,         ."


,      :Smilie:  
.

----------


## almira

-  ,     " " -   

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E4%E5%ED%E8%FF

          :

*
*
(.     30  2004 . N 506)
(   11 , 27  2005 .)
"12.      - . ."


http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...nsfunction_dok

.. -  ,        " "

      ,    ( )  ,       

http://egrul.nalog.ru/fns/fns.php?num=1047707030513

----------


## komar

.

----------


## komar

-   ,   ? , .
      ,     39  :Smilie: 

   "   ":  ?    ?
   -     ?   =,     ?

----------


## stas

*komar*,      -   .        .

----------


## almira

> -   ,   ? , .
>       ,     39


 

     ""  ""         "   ",    "  () "

       ,   )))

 - ,       (    )    ,  ""  ..,        - "   ..."




> "   ":  ?    ?
>    -     ?   =,     ?


 - , ..  :

1.  ,         , ,  .

2.  ,       -  . 

3.    .1  ( !!!)              (  ...).

4.   11001     ( )  .

5.       46.

 :  !!!        -  !!!

      :  ,   ,      !!!

       . .. ,  .

*         :*

"   :

1.       .
...
7.                   . , . , .23/6,  1."

_ 
  .
 30  2004 .  506_
                7     . (    )  14.10.2004   .

  -  !    !

----------


## komar

> ""  ""         "   ",    "  () "


54:
2.         . ** 

   .        (,       ),       (       ).
         ?

----------


## almira



----------


## komar

-    " ",      ? (   ,    )

----------


## almira

()  ,          ,  ""

----------


## komar

( )?

----------


## LAW_Garant

:

     ,:

          .-    ,         ,    .
        ,      ,  ,       (   .   )    .
     . ,     ,     ,               .

 ?      ( )?
          ? ()

----------

,    :Big Grin:      ,         ,          :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Xose

KONON         ..---  .. 100 %      46,   2000 ,      -   .   !!!!!    , ,  !!!

----------

almira,    .          :   ,       ,   ?

----------


## almira

,   ,     

,    -       ,

   ,  . 2.1   "( - )"   "   "

      -

----------

-    (),           - , ,      ,   ,     ,   ,    ,   , ,   ,   , " " .

----------


## almira

:      

:      

,    -  ,   -   -

----------


## komar

> :


,         (           ), ..        .

----------

-             ,    ?

----------


## GH

, ,     -1 :
1.       ?
2.    : 1-      ? 
     (    ),   ? 
  " ", ,    ,  ,..  ,..     .   : ?   "  ..."    1         ..-   1 .  ?.
 3. " "-  1 -    ?
4.   1 .- - ?
5.  ,   20 ...  ?   1    ,  ,     -   ? ?,   ,   ..    ?
6.    -  :"   ,   ,   .."    .,      ,  ?..              ?
7.  - -  ?   ,      - ?     ?
. ,  , ,..  :Frown:

----------


## amd

* GH*, ,  ,     ? ,     !  ,  ! ,   - ,  , ,    ! , ,  , ...

----------


## amd

> ?

----------

almira ,        - . ?
        ,      ,  ,       ,  -      ?  "",     , ,     ?,     .

----------


## almira

> (    ),   ?


  ( )   -    

  ""

----------

,    .
     ,       .    .    osa75@list.ru.  .

----------


## amd

> .


,  .      ,

----------

> :      .     ?


 !!! ...      -  .
   14-   ,    . 3       - ...     
 + -    W   ,    - delet. !

----------

almira,      ,        ,    ..           .
   (),    ?
             ?  .
      ?
         .      .
         ,     ,        ,       .
          , ,       .     .   ""  1  5    08.08.2001 N 129- "       "  :  ( )       (         -    ,         ),       .
1.	 ,         (  ).
2.	  ,    ( ) -    ,  ,       .
     ,  ?  ?    ?
 .28 :          .  ,        , ?

----------


## almira

> .


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...EC%E5%F1%F2%EE ?



> .





> ?


-   .



> .      .


"  "        .   ?



> 1.	 ,         (  ).
> 2.	  ,    ( ) -    ,  ,       .


    ?  




> .  ,        , ?


,   ?

----------


## sema

)))))

----------

---------------    ----------------

 .

--------------    ?  -----------------

 .  2 :  ""  1  5    08.08.2001 N 129- "       ".

------------"  "        .   ?---------------

 .    .     ,     .       .   ,    ,     ,     .
   ,         .     .   ,      .

------------,   ?---------------

       .      . 135   ?       ?
 .  ,     .       ,        ?

----------


## stas

**,      ,           ?  :Smilie:

----------


## sema

*stas*,       ,     ,   ,   .

----------


## almira

> ---------------    ----------------
> 
>  .


     ?

?

----------

---------------------,      ,           ?-------------------------

   .  .2 .54  :         .             ,         -    ,         .     ,      ,    .          .               .

---------------stas,       ,     ------------------------

  .   ,   .           . 
.        ,      ,     ,  . ,      ,        .

------------  ,   .--------------
  Ѹ,        .    ,   .

---------   )))))------------
Ѹ,    .      .  .
  .

------------     ?---------------------
   ,    ,     ,     , ,    ,    , .


-------------?-----------------
 !!!!!!!!

  -   -  .  ,    . ? ,     ,   ,     .

----------

.     )))           )

         ...            )      /

----------

------------     .    --------------
        .     -     .    .

---------------          ---------------
  .     ,   .  ,  ,         ,     .      ,      . , ,    9  .

----------


## stas

> .   ,   .           .


        ?

----------


## amd

> ,


      .   ,      . !  :Frown:

----------


## almira

> ,


 ?

  :    (   ... )    

" 


    -" ()

----------

***************        ?****************
,     .     .   ,   ,  ,      .      .

================= ?===============
   .  - .    ?

++++++++++++++++   (   ... )    +++++++++++++++++
, ! ()  .  
     ?   . ,   , .  .

----------


## stas

> ,   ,  ,      .      .


  ? -...

  ,            ; ,                     ;        ,   .  ,  ,    ...            :   .        .  .




> ?   . ,   , .  .


   : "   ,    ".       . .

----------

?

.      .         , , ,        .   :

---------------------   : "   ,    ".       .---------------------------



----------------------------  ,            ; ,                     ;        ,   .  ,  ,    ...-----------------------

     ?       ?     .

----------


## stas

> ?       ?


 , ,  -     .        ,        ,      .

            .  ,   ,    ,     ,         .

----------


## amd

...**,       ,  ..   
,  . ,     ,   ,  ,    . 1.   ,   ,  , 2.  , ,     ,   ,        3.    ,   ,  . 
,      ""  .      ,     ,     ,     ,   ,   ..
 ,   ,          .  ,        ,   ,  , .           ,  .
,  .    ,   . ,    ,   ,    , , -     , , -,    - ,  . ,  ,     .   ,        .
P.S.    . "   ,    ."

----------

************************* ,   ,   ,     ***********************

,      .  ,     (     ?   .).     ,    ,       .    .    .   ,        ,  ,    ,  .     ,   ,      .
 ,       ?   .      ,         .            .
             .     ,         . ,   ,   .  .1   :        ( -  ) -      ,         ,     ,      ,        ,               .
   .2 .54 :         .             ,         -    ,         .
   ,       ..        .       ,     ,   .    ,        .     ,           ,   .

,     ,     .  :     ,        ,    ...    almira.     130    .   ,     .  ,       ,  ,      . , , :
           (.13 ).    (.2 .54: "        ")        .        (.2 .52 ).
     .
          .28 .        ,  .28  . ,       .


***********************  ...,       ,  .. **********************

? ?      .


**********************,  . ,     ,   ,  ,    . 1.   ,   ,  , 2.  , ,     ,   ,        3.    ,   ,  . 
,      ""  .      ,     ,     ,     ,   ,   ..
 ,   ,          .  ,        ,   ,  , .           ,  .*********************

,     ,      .   ,      .  ,   ,    ,    (, , ). ,   , ,    .
  ,   ,            .   . 
     3     .    .2  .
amd,          ,     .       ,     .     ,   -   .        .   .


almira,      ,     =   .      .     ,      ,     . .

----------


## amd

> .  ,   ,    ,    (, , ).


,    ,   .


> almira,


, -!       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## amd

> amd,          ,     .


 ,  . , , ,    . ,    .  , ...

----------


## amd

> ? ?


, , ,   . ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## amd

> 


,    ?

----------

///////////////////////////////,    ?//////////////////////////

 ,            ,          ,          ,         . ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,     .


 ,  ,   ,           :Smilie: 
       ,           .  ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## amd

> ,            ,          ,          ,         . ?


 .   ... , ,  .

----------

,      ...  :Frown:

----------


## dsa046

,    .    .       "  ".  ,     ,      .

----------


## .

,

----------


## dsa046

...   -  .     :Embarrassment:  !   :yes:

----------

2010 ?   (       )   ?

----------


## sarakot

2008 , .  01.07.2009  .

----------


## GH

> ,      ...


,! ,   ,   ,  ,  ...(  ) ,      ,       . :Demonstration:

----------


## Vedmak

> 2008 , .  01.07.2009  .


 *almira*         .
       ,         ...       )

----------


## _85

> *almira*         .
>        ,         ...       )


+1

----------


## _85

?

----------


## economist6

!
      400    .             ?
              46     ?

----------

> 400


http://www.r77.nalog.ru/str.php?topic=imns77_46
*   ,

----------


## aalexx

:

2.2.                        ,      .

2.3.    

 2.2.  2.3. -   ? 

2.4.     :

     ...
   ?     ?
2.4.1	36.1	 ;
...

----------


## shape

> ?

----------


## Nuric

-, ,       !!!    !   ,    . :Help!:

----------


## aalexx

!

 :   ,    .   .

           " .......  .. "     .

----------

""   13  10.10.10. -    .   ,   : ,     18 () .    ..     .

----------


## Nuric

!  .       . ...       .         -       ?

----------

,   . 
    (    ) ,  !    2009  .   ?

----------


## Egregor

> !


   ?

----------


## Law



----------

